# Good tar remover - Carpro Tar X?



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for a product to give my car a going over to remove some tar when I detail it next week. Nothing major on it, I just want to give it a once over before claying and using an fallout remover.

Is Carpro Tar X any good?

Happy for other suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

TarX is a great tar and glue remover, go carefully with it as it is fairly potent. If not, AS Tardis seems to be most peoples favorites. 

If it isn't heavy glue/tar, lighter fluid works well ..


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Wouldn't bother tbh, good clay will take care of all but the worst tar and if it's just normal spotting you won't even notice it. I tried TarX and despite being overly cautious it stained one of my alloys, then within 3 months with 3/4 of a bottle left the spray head failed. One of the only reputable detailing products I have ever bought that has failed me, so cannot recommend.

We go to a lot of trouble to protect our cars so I would only ever use something this potent on it again if there were no other alternative, and there are times when it is needed, but for normal tar contamination I'll just stick with Bilt Hamber regular clay.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I would never recommend the use of clay instead of tar and iron removers. Only clay after using them. And by using tar and iron removers and keeping protection maintained I only need to give my car a light claying once a year max 

All tar removers can stay, seem it happen with tardis and oblitarate. Use tarX regularly but never had it happen myself. 

Carpro tarX, autosmart tardis, and autofinesse oblitarate are the only tar removers I've used and all work very well IMO


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I can also recommend Gyeon Q2M Tar. Not quite as "dangerous" as eg Tardis as it's limonene (ie orange oil) based.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

Used Valet Pro Citrus Tar & Glu remover at weekend, white paint isn't embarrassed one tiny bit about showing up the likes of tar, stands out like a sore thumb after it's washed, spray it on leave for 10 mins to soak, 90% of tar wipes off easily with light to medium pressure, only the odd larger bit requires a 2nd hit, was mainly concentrated to both back doors and above rear wheel arches, i have no complaints about it, it does the job, no idea if it's as good as Tar X or tardis as haven't tried them before


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

I have only used Autoglym tar remover for many years and it has worked admirably. As Autoglym have two royal warrants and are endorsed by the likes of jaguar and rolls royce, morgan cars, etc, they must be doing things right.
regards
todds


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Tardis gets my vote.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Always decontaminate before clay is the best way to avoid having to use the clay any more than you have to.

I have only used Tardis and it does the job.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

These are all good:-

Tardis

Obsession Wax Purge

Auto Glanz Spar-Tar

The Car Salon TARget


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Auto finesse obliTARate is brilliant so that gets my vote.

Chris


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm quite surprised people are reconmending TarX, I've tried the old and new version and both are really lacking in comparison to AF Oblitarate.

It seems that the fruit based ones are no where near as good as the chemical based ones like AF and tardis.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Tardis for big jobs... kills tar dead.

For smaller jobs better smelling and does the job at a slower rate is Valet Pro citrus tar and glue remover.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bod42 said:


> I'm quite surprised people are reconmending TarX, I've tried the old and new version and both are really lacking in comparison to AF Oblitarate.
> 
> It seems that the fruit based ones are no where near as good as the chemical based ones like AF and tardis.


Glad it's not just me who thought this and it's rebranded variations was a bit 'meh'.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

dooka said:


> TarX is a great tar and glue remover, go carefully with it as it is fairly potent. If not, AS Tardis seems to be most peoples favorites.
> 
> If it isn't heavy glue/tar, lighter fluid works well ..


White spirit also works really well too


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Valet pro tar remover is the best I've used so far and I've tried a lot of brands

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## X6JTM (Jul 27, 2016)

Tardis for me! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Jan 9, 2017)

DJ SN Tar & Glue Remover and Tarmalade are citrus solvent based, very effective and smell very good, like oranges. I'm quite pleased with them, but haven't tried other tar removers yet.


----------



## Kasper Hedegård (Sep 28, 2013)

I would recomend Valetpro tar and glue remover


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

One that doesn't get mentioned often is Obsession's Purge it hasn't got that strong chemical smell that you tend to associate with a tar and glue remover it's a lovely citrus smell but it's still as effective as those mentioned already


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Car Chem works for me.

But always interested in views and recommendations of others.

Andy


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

About to start a full clean this may seem a silly question but are tar remover and fall out products safe to use on the roof ? Will the run off damage rubber around windows etc?

Wee Man


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

wee man said:


> About to start a full clean this may seem a silly question but are tar remover and fall out products safe to use on the roof ? Will the run off damage rubber around windows etc?
> 
> Wee Man


Will be fine 

Like most products don't let it dry on the paintwork and you'll be good.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Alex L said:


> Glad it's not just me who thought this and it's rebranded variations was a bit 'meh'.


Alex what do you use over here?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Boring old clay, I looked at the guy selling Valetpro but he didnt have the tar remover.

Might have to look at the AF stuff.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

*A potential Dave kg*

Is Ben Gum a new potential Dave kg. I miss his very informative posts in days gone bye on the DW forum.
Just a thought
todds


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

TarX is good stuff, just don't use it on anything sticky you get on your leather seats. Not that anyone would do that, obviously :wall:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Alex L said:


> Boring old clay, I looked at the guy selling Valetpro but he didnt have the tar remover.
> 
> Might have to look at the AF stuff.


AF is the best Tar remover I have found but at $66 per L it gets very expensive. Pacer and Autosmart sell chemical tar removers and they are only $12-13 per L so basically 20% of the price but always worry about buying body shop sort of chemicals.

Luxxio also do Tar Remover for $13 per L but its the fruit based one so will prob be as crap as Tar X


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I've tried and Autolink one that was rubbish, I didn't realise Autosmart were over here?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Ben Gum said:


> Ah no. I say too many things that go against the grain. *So mostly people prefer to dismiss those things*.


The truth hurts, eh Ben. 

I take it from your knowledgeable and informative posts :thumb: that you are some sort of chemist or invloved on a similar level?

Alan W


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have both Tardis ( which i bought in a flush of excitement ) and Autoglym Intensive Tar Remover which i had bought previously.

The Autoglym does work as well as the Tardis for most jobs, its just that you have to leave it for a few minutes, wheras the Tardis does its thing in less than a minute usually.

No doubt atall that Tardis is far more potent and powerfull, but i havn't found much that the AG Tar remover wont tackle succesfully, even if it takes a few minutes.

Also , the AG Intensive Tar Remover doesn't seem to stain trim if you are careless with it, wheras Tardis can sometimes bleach it almost straight away if you over spill it.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

TARDIS or dodojuice tar n glue 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry to revive a slightly aged thread.

Just about to replenish my car care collection after a few years of using stocks - Can anyone tell me why I'd pay £21 for 5L of Tardis or £15 per 500ml! of another brand like dodo tar and glue remover. Have they laced it with gold? or is this a silly 'Apple' esk marketing ploy to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Alex L said:


> I've tried and Autolink one that was rubbish, I didn't realise Autosmart were over here?


Sorry missed this mate. I asked where its from and when they said the Uk I got excited that we could get tardis out here but it has nothing to do with Autosmart UK.

Check back with the Valet Pro crowd (assuming you mean UCC) they now have truckers pride for $20/L and its decent stuff, bought some last weekend.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

1animal1 said:


> Sorry to revive a slightly aged thread.
> 
> Just about to replenish my car care collection after a few years of using stocks - Can anyone tell me why I'd pay £21 for 5L of Tardis or £15 per 500ml! of another brand like dodo tar and glue remover. Have they laced it with gold? or is this a silly 'Apple' esk marketing ploy to reinvent the wheel.


No thoughts on this chaps?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bod42 said:


> Sorry missed this mate. I asked where its from and when they said the Uk I got excited that we could get tardis out here but it has nothing to do with Autosmart UK.
> 
> Check back with the Valet Pro crowd (assuming you mean UCC) they now have truckers pride for $20/L and its decent stuff, bought some last weekend.


Sweet, I'll give that a look as Tar down this neck of the woods is horrendous.

Just need to find somewhere now that does cheaper, decent microfibre now. Could've sworn I saw somewhere with $2.50 300gsm korean cloths.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

1animal1 said:


> No thoughts on this chaps?


Its already been mentioned. One is alot more industrial, where as the others are a lot kinder but don't work as quickly. You're paying for it to been alot safer as far as I can tell.


----------

